# Seiko Bezel



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some old Seiko chronographs have a rotating inner bezel with markers up to 100, does anybody have any idea what this is used for ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have that exact model. Somone told me once that the one's with the inner rotating bezels are quite sought after. Now that Roy mentions it.

What is it for


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

I have just bought the exact twin of that Chrono pictured, but if mine has an inner rotating bezel how do I rotate it???

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

With the crown in the normal position (as pictured) it should rotate just by turning the crown either way. If it's not then there is a possibility that the stem was taken out at some point and the cog lost. Thats easily done with these apparently.If so you may find that diffucult to replace.


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

B*gger, it's bust







Don't suppose you have the necessary bits to fix it Roy (he said hopefully







)


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Take a look at the link

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/4bezels.html

You will have to type it in









This guy Maddox seems to be a bit of an anorak but certainly knows watches


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The link works









How did I do that?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Re the decimal bezel

I have figured out why it rotates.

So you can set to the minuite or hour hand.

Any more questions?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

therocs,

The teeth could also be missing on the bezel as these are plastic.

If you had bought it from me then it would have been working.

It would have been serviced and had a new crystal.









If you bought it from a dealer then tell him, he may do something. If you bought it on a on line auction then I am afraid that you get what you pay for.

I do have some cogs but not enough to go around, these are no longer available and I have to save them for the watches that I am doing up.


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Bought in private sale, now I know why it was so cheap







Still it was so cheap and other than being broke







it is in fantastic condition.

Regards,

Sadder, but wiser,

Steve.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I hope you have got one of those little cogs for the chronograph I sent you the other day with the broken stem and missing crown ! 

What will happen when stocks of spares run out ? is there a big enough demand to have some manufactured ? maybe an opportunity for a man with a watchmakers lathe









Steve


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you have a watch like this that your particularly fond of I think it's a good idea to have another as a spares doner


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like I already have the spares doner, now I just need the watch


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

To be serious for a moment tho. Just think how sick I would have been had I done this with a Brietling, Rolex, Grand Seiko etc. Don't you just love cheap Seiko's







Â£30 is nowt for a valuable lesson really is it!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

That wouldn't make me feel any better about breaking one.

On the plus side there are plenty of 6139's about and they don't cost a lot, about Â£99 from Roy.


----------

